# Galaxy-Battle Browsergame Layout Verbesserungsvorschläge?



## michip96 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Creative Lounge,
ich habe zusammen mit einem Freund ein Browsergame programmiert und wollte Sie einmal fragen was Sie zum Layout bzw. zum Design sagt.
Natürlich würde es mich auch freuen, wenn einige von Ihnen sich auch registrieren und mitspielen würden.

Hier der Link zur Seite:
Galaxy-Battle


----------



## smileyml (26. Juli 2012)

Mmh, erst registrieren um einen Eindruck zu gewinnen und es beurteilen zu können?
Sieht mit doch eher nach Werbung aus?!

So kann ich es nicht beurteilen, da sehr wenig zu sehen ist.


----------



## michip96 (28. Juli 2012)

Tut mit Leid, als Werbung war das nicht gedacht  Ich meinte eigentlich den ersten Eindruck wenn man auf die Seite kommt, weil der ja am wichtigsten ist um neue Kunden zu gewinnen.


----------

